# Nice payday :)



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Not bad for like 10 hours of driving this week


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Whats miscellaneous.? ( please pardon my ignorance)


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Incentives and 1st time riders (Had a couple this week).


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

*Whaaat!?!?*


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmmmm My summary is still "in progress" maybe that is uberspeak for "in progress of trying not to pay guarantees"


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

How much of the incentive pay is hourly guarantee? I'm hoping that the combo of super low rates and hourly guarantees is another of their social experiments, and they will realize we're not making nearly as much per hour as they thought we would.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got our weekly summary email in Denver but the invoice hasn't processed yet. Usually the summary won't come until the pay invoice does.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Not bad for like 10 hours of driving this week


Congrats!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Incentives and 1st time riders (Had a couple this week).


First time riders??? You're getting that many first time riders using your promo code at five bucks apiece? Seriously??? Something doesn't compute.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> This Phoenix promo is nice. $35/hour NET guarantee, which means if you do the full amount, 36 hours, thats $1,260 this weekend. That, plus what I've already made, and the incentive payout for the one ending tomorrow, means next week will be about a $3,000 payout for the week.





Droosk said:


>


Looks like you've been shorted to the tune of over a thousand dollars.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Nah, I was thinking I'd do enough trips to hit the next tier level (Another $1,000) but I ended up staying home.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Nah, I was thinking I'd do enough trips to hit the next tier level (Another $1,000) but I ended up staying home.


what was the incentive if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Doing X trips and being online X hours to be guaranteed X dollars in net fares. I was about 22 hours and 41 trips short of the next tier (Would have moved the guarantee from $3800 to $4750). Took place from Sept 25th through Oct 31st.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I have no nov 3 invoice and no weekly email. Logging off uber. On to Lyft. Scruber. 

Like I only have access to Nov 10 invoice.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> I have no nov 3 invoice and no weekly email. Logging off uber. On to Lyft. Scruber.
> 
> Like I only have access to Nov 10 invoice.


They haven't processed yet. Mine is the same.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Did you get a weekly summary email? Cause I did not.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

so wait the 272 is your earnings from actual driving and the rest just from being online incentive?

enjoy it while it last cuz once your city is well established and saturated with drivers its just gonna be just that 272.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Did you get a weekly summary email? Cause I did not.


 Weirdly, yes.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah. I got nothing. Makes me wonder if they are going to actually pay me. When I emailed they told me to check spam folder. Nothing in there from them.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Find out where they live and give them a Ferguson.


----------

